# body rot?!?!?!



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

Poor Posiden! I think he has body rot! He has a pach of scales missing and it looks like hes suffering. When ever he toches any thing he always flinches away like it hurts.:-( Hes sleeping alot more than usual too. (always behind the heater or filter) Im starting him on some betta revive in a small holding tank. Im going to start changing the watter 100% 3 times a week. (It did not start out as fin rot)

If you have any tips on how to help my poor babby pleas dont hesatate to inform me. :roll:

Pleas no rude coments. Thank you.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Is he in a tank with sharp plants or decorations? One of my dragon bettas scratched his scales on a plastic plant that I had, but his scales never came off.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Changing the water 100% sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

no theres no sharp edgs on the plants and stuff. right now hes in one of my old tanks. 

any ides how long tell the body rot will gose away? (if it dose)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe a couple of weeks.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

How often did you change your water before Posiden got this anyway?


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

once every week. he also has a filter.

Posiden is now getting better i think. hes starting to swim and eat. his body rot seems to have stoped spreding for now.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

loppy656 said:


> once every week. he also has a filter.
> 
> Posiden is now getting better i think. hes starting to swim and eat. his body rot seems to have stoped spreding for now.


sry i ment once every two weeks


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

How big is your tank and is it heated??


----------



## Tragedy (Jan 26, 2010)

^ She has a 1.5 gallon


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

A tank of that size needs a water change once every 3 days two 50% and one 100% ,,,hav you tried aquarium salt? Its usualy a more healthy alternative to meds and also helps him relav and breathe a lil easeir


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

truthequalslies said:


> A tank of that size needs a water change once every 3 days two 50% and one 100% ,,,hav you tried aquarium salt? Its usualy a more healthy alternative to meds and also helps him relav and breathe a lil easeir


An uncycled tank really should be cleaned 100% so that you remove detritus as well as dissolved waste.

I think salt would help but in this case I don't think it should be used in lieu of meds because body rot is a very aggressive bacteria.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Kelly's right. And if he heals, keep up with the water changes every week. It's better to keep water clean to avoid illness then to treat them with clean water after they're ill. Also make sure his holding tank has heat or meds won't help much.


----------



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

You should be cleaning a 1.5 gallon tank atleast once a week. I have never heard of this disease before. I wouldn't get a heater for a small tank because the one's that are made for 1 gallons do a horrible job. You could put some Aquarium Salt in her tank for now. That could speed things up a bit. I would use 1 Teaspoon per gallon since he is sick. To be honest, you can use regular salt in tanks. Just make sure it is rock salt and that it doesn't have Iodine in it. I use that in my tank and my fish love it.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

thanks for all the helpful tips. =) he is now better and is doing fine. but now sadly Dorthy ,my other fish, is sick for unknown reasons. he has this kind of fuzzy stuff hanging off his fins and some of the plants in his tank. I put him in my holding tank used for when my fish get sick.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Sounds bacterial so you should be able to use the same meds that you used for Poseidon... perhaps when Dorthy is well again you can convince your parents (maybe earn the money through chores or something) to get you a bigger tank (ie a 10g divided) so that your fish will not be as susceptible to disease? It sounds like you are struggling to keep the tanks clean which is understandable given their size.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

well i would be happy to buy my own tank and i even have enouph mony right now, but my mom says "no more fish or tanks" even if its for one of my fish right now. and my dad goes right along with it.


----------

